# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  أشغال يدويه...شارك معنا

## نهر الحياة

[frame="14 80"]

السلام عليكم

الأخوات والأبناء الأعزاء أعضاء منتدانا الجميل 

ما أجمل أن نشعر أننا منتجون لأنفسنا وأبنائنا 

ما أجمل أن نتعلم الأشغال اليدوية سواء كانت أعمال الكروشية أو التريكو أو التطريز أو

 حياكة الملابس أوالكنفا أو أى عمل يمكن أن تصنعة أيدينا 

إننا نشعر بالفخر عندما نصنع شىء كهذا

وما أجمل أن نتبادل الخبرات فى هذا المجال فكل منا يتعلم شىء فى البداية ثم ما يلبث أن يتقنة ثم يبدأ فى الابداع فيه

وما أجمل أن يفيد الانسان غيره وأن يستفيد من غيره

ما أجمل أن ترى ثوب ترتديه إبنتك أو مفرش يزين ركن فى المنزل

هو من عمل يديك

دعوة لكل الخبرات فى طرح مشغولاتهم كى نفيد ونستفيد

فى إنتظار مشاركتكم لى هذا الموضوع

وإليكم بعض أعمالى من المفارش










المفرش السابق عبارة عن وحدات يمكن من خلال تشبيكها عمل مفرش سفرة كبير


عذار لو كانت الصورة غير واضحه تماما فهى تصوير موبايل

فى انتظار مشاركاتكم وأرجو إثراء هذا الموضوع من أعمالكم وابداعاتكم

دمتم بخير...[/frame]

----------


## نهر الحياة

[frame="14 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

استكمالا للموضوع...

دى شويه مفارش كمان من الى انا عملاها

يارب تعجبكم

ولو ان مفيش حد علق خالص









والجايه دى وحدة من مفرش ممكن يتعمل مفرش وممكن مع زيادة الوحدات يكون مفرش سفرة كبير

شوفوها معايا..


ودول بقا اربع وحدات بيتشبكوا مع بعض عشان يعطوا مفرش



دة بقا المفرش الكامل


أتمنى يكونوا عجبوكوا وياريت نشارك حتى لو بأعمال منقوله من النت

المهم يمكن ان نستفيد منها بان ننفذها او تعطينا فكرة حلوة 


خالص تحياتى



[/frame]

----------


## نشــــوى

السلام عليكم 
الفكرة جميلة جدا يا نهر الحياة 
والحاجات اللي حضرتك عملتيها ماشاء الله في منها كتير عجبني ..
زمان واحنا في اعدادي كنا في حصة الاقتصاد المنزلي المس بتاعتنا بتعلمنا ازاى نشتغل تريكو او كوريشيه 
الحقيقة مش فاكرة ايه بالظبط او بمعنى ادق مش بعرف اميز بينهم .. المهم ان الموضوع كان عاجبني جدااا
بس مع الوقت نسيت خالص ازاى بنستخدمها  ::(:  .. 
على كل حال بكرة الموضوع بتاع حضرتك فعلا كويسة .. وان شاء الله لما اخد الاجازة هبقى اجي واكتب اى فكرة تخص اى عمل يدوي هنا في الموضوع .. على الاقل نشجع بعض  :: 
شكرا لحضرتك مرة تانية 
خالص حبي واحترامي
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نهر الحياة

ابنتى العزيزة ** نشوى 

اولا اهلا بيكى يا نشوى مش ارتحال

نورتى وشرفتى الموضوع ورفعتى من معنوياتى لانك الوحيدة اللى ردت عليا معرفش لية محدش عبرنى هى الفكرة مش 

حلوة ولا اية انا من وجهة نظرى ان الاشغال دى سواء كروشية او تريكو او اى اعمال اخرى مجال خصب لتبادل الخبرات

 ومفيد يعنى انا لو مش بعرف حتى اعمل ممكن اخلى حد يعملى والنتيجة بتكون جميلة يعنى مثلا انا بشوف الديكور

 ويعجبنى بس ممكن ميكنش عندى زيه لكن الحاجات دى سهل يكون عندى منها وفيها افكار جميلة جدا تشجع ان الواحد 

يكون منتج 

وكمان اجمل من كدا انك تعملى حاجة بايدك او تتعلمى حاجة جديدة 

زمان لما كنت افصل لبناتى فساتين او اعملهم كروشية او تريكو وكانوا 3بنات يمشوا مع بعض نفس الالوان مع اختلاف

 الموديل كنت ببقى فى منتهى السعادة

المهم انا هستناكى لما تخدى الاجازة بالسلامة علشان نشتغل فى الموضوع دا اللى شكلة معجبش حد  

على فكرة التريكو بيتشغل بابرتين طوال اما الكروشية ابرة واحدة انتى مجرد ما تسترجعى العمل هتفتكرى وتنتجى ودا بيدى

 سعادة كبيرة اوى

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى اقولك جزاك الله خير الجزاء بُنيتى العزيزة نشوى مش ارتحال 

دمتى بخير

----------


## أنفـــــال

*و الله عجبني جداً.. بس انا شوفته متأخر ..* 
*تسلم ايديكي و متابعة معاكم ..* 
*انا ايوة مش بفهم في اليدويات اوي قد المطبخ يعني ..* 
*بس شكرا يا حياة ..* 
*ماشاء الله شغلك جميل ..*
**

----------


## نهر الحياة

عزيزتى ** انفال 

جزاكى الله خيرا على مشاركتك الموضوع اللى محدش عبرة الا العزيزة نشوى وانتى 

حتى لو لم يكن لك فى الاشغال اليدوية فيمكنك بسهولة اقتنائها عن طريق عرضها على من يستطيع العمل وتحصلين على 

اشياءجميلة وقيمة فانتى ولا شك تدركين كم هى غالية الاعمال المصنوعة يدويا 

انتظر مشاركتك بافكار حتى لو منقولة 

مودتى وحبى وتقديرى لك 

سعدت بمرورك عزيزتى

----------


## فنان 40 سنة

المموضوع رائع وانا هااكتب مشاركات قريب فية لأن عملى خاص بالاشغال اليدوية بس الرد دة عشان المعنويات والمؤازرة وبالتوفيق

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الموضوع اكثر من رائع يا جميل 
علي فكره انا بحب اوي اوي الخياطه  بس يمكن ضيق الوقت مع الدراسه ودلوقتي مع الشغل 
مش مديني فرصه اني اتعلم حاجه معينه 
انا كمان بحب التريكو اوي 
وراثه من والدتي استاذة في فن الاشغال اليدويه من بدايه المفارش لحد اصعب شيء في الاثاث هوايه عندها 
تسلمي يا جميل ومتابعه معاكي لكل جديد 

عجبني اوي ده 
تحياتي 
وفي امان الله

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
حلو اوي يا نهر الحياة ما شاء الله
تعرفي انا كمان بحب الكروشيه اوي و الأعمال اليدوية عامة
هتشجعيني اصور اللي عملته و اعرضه معاكم هنا
جاية تاني ان شاء الله
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## eman55

ماشاء الله , تسلم أيدك . :good:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

موضوع جميل جدا ولي مشاركات فيه بإذن الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

الفكرة دي شفتها علي منتدي تاني عجبتني وعملتها بشكل مختلف طلع شكلها تحفة وسهلة جدا يا رب تعجبكم

بسم الله نبدأ 
هذه الخامات الي استعملتها ( قش موجود بمحلات السباكة + غراء خشب كمية مناسبة + صينية 25سم + فازلين + علبة حلاوه طحينيية ) ( وورود مجففة للزينة )





نبدأ العمل 
نقوم بفك القش وتنفيشه ووضع الغراء وفركه جيدا زي لكنافه النابلسية ثم وضع طبقة بسيطة منه في قاع الصينيه بعد دهنها بالفازلين طبقة خفيفة 



بعد ين نضع علبة الطحينية في وسط الصينية



ونبدا بوضع بقية القش على دائر العلبة ونضغط علية بقوة حتى يتماسك مع بعضه البعض وبعد الإنتهاء نقوم بإزالة العلبة قبل ان يجف الغراء لتخرج بسهولة 



ونتركها إلى أن تجف ثم نخرجها من الصينية بالشوكة




وهذا شكله بعد اخراجه من الصينية



هذا شكله من قاع الصينية




وبعدين قومي بتزينه بالورود ولكن بعد أن يجف تماما 

وهذا قبل وبعد التزين 







منقوووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جماعة هية الصور ظاهرة عندكم لا مش كلها عاوز يظهر عندي 

رغم اني حطيتها اكتر من مرة مش عارفة في ايه

----------


## عاشقة للبحر

العزيزة نهر الحياة 
فكرة الموضوع هايلة والاشغال اليدوية فى حد ذاتها شئ رائع
احساس جميل جدا انك تلبسى حاجة انتى عملاها او انك تحطى مفارش او اكسسوارات من صنع ايديك
بس المهم اللى يعرف ................... انا ناوية اخد كورس فى الخياطة
تعرفى انا أمى كانت بتعرف تخيط وكانت بتعمل لينا الفساتين وهدوم البيت لغاية سن 15 كدة وكانت بتتحايل عليا اتعلم الخياطة خصوصا واحنا عندنا مكنة الخياطة بس انا اللى ماكنتش راضية
دلوقتى بقى يا ستى بعد ما هى اتوفت الله يرحمها ويرحمنا جميعا هاموت واتعلم الخياطة انا باعرف استعمل الماكنة ومرة عملت كيس مخدة كنت طايرة بيه ووريته لكل واحد فى البيت......... المشكلة بس فى الوقت وان معظم اماكن تعليم الخياطة بتكون الصبح وانا عندى شغل بس ان شاء الله عندى خطة خمسية 
بس بجد ان الواحد كدة يعمل الحاجة بأيده احساس رائع
ربنا يكرمك على الفكرة 

الاخت مصراوية هى مش كل الصور ظاهرة للأسف بس الفكرة شكلها سهل المهم عايزين نشوف الشكل النهائى كان ايه

----------


## كاميليا



----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخ الكريم // فنان 40 سنة 

اشكرك لك مشاركتك لى وانا فى انتظارمشاركاتك 

لك تحيتى وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخت الغالية ** ميمة الاسلام

جوزيتى خيرا على مشاركتك لى سعدت بمرورك واسفة لتاخيرى عليك

فى انتظارك لمشاركتى دائما 

دمتى بخير

----------


## نهر الحياة

الغالية ** بوكى 

سعدت بمرورك الكريم وانا فى انتظار مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع 

دمتى سالمة اسفة التاخير خارج عن اردتى ارجو المعذرة

----------


## نهر الحياة

الاخت الكريمة** ايمان 55

اشكر لك مشاركتك لى 

دمتى سالمة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## نهر الحياة

العزيزة** مصراوية جدا

اشكر لك مشاركتك لى والفكرة اللى قدمتيها حلوة اوى بس الصورة النهائية مش ظاهرة بش شكلها هيكون جميل 

لك تحتاتى فى انتظار المزيد من الافكار

دمتى سالمة

----------


## نهر الحياة

العزيزة ** عاشقة البحر 

فعلا ليس اجمل من الاعمال اليدوية التى تصنعيها بنفسك وتشعرى بلذة الانجاز وروعة الابتكار واضافة اللمسة التى تجعل العمل مميز عن سواة

اشكر لك مرورك وانا انتظر مشاركتك

----------


## نهر الحياة

العزيزة ** كامليا 

سلمتى من كل شر وسوء وبارك الله فيك اشكرك على مرورك الكريم

----------

